# Brother PE-780D - machine is skipping stitches and shredding thread



## jkuntz (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a Brother PE-780D machine that is a few months old. Recently it has started to skip stitches. I have ripped it apart and cleaned it, threaded and put in a new bobbin, changed my needle, oiled it - you name it I have done it. However, it sounds like the bobbin is being pulled up and dropped really quickly and then my machine skips stitches. When it does this my machine will shred my thread right at the needle. I have no idea what is going on - I don't live in a place where the service is good (the lady is not nice), and I will have to drive 2.5 hours one way to get it to a place to service it - so any help would be great! Thanks!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I would also try changing the bobbin case. Another possibility could be a burr on the rotary hook causing the thread to shed...


----------



## GrannyTees (Oct 18, 2008)

Are you using metallic thread? or regular embroidery thread? Have you tried a schmetz embroidery needle? Are you using spray adhesive? Does your bobbin need a spacer on top of it?


----------

